
Why Netflix chose AWS-- still valid? - randall
http://techblog.netflix.com/2010/12/four-reasons-we-choose-amazons-cloud-as.html?hn
======
randall
This was submitted before, available here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004998>, but now with our recent AWS
drama... I was wondering if everyone thought these reasons still hold up,
especially since building out a data center seems to be less expensive than
AWS once you hit any sort of scale.

~~~
randall
Oh and this question was sparked by this thread about datacenter ownership:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2482123>

